# lizards, skinks, and wood lizard.



## redbone_inthe_blood

I went outside looking around and these little guys showed up. I guess you NEVER know what you'll find...

The skink.





The wood lizard. 




A regular lizard.




And i dont know what he is....


----------



## Hoss

You certainly got a collection of em.  Good job on the photos of your finds.

Hoss


----------



## Crickett

Very cool! That last one is a fence lizard. I posted one up a while back & NWCO ID'd him for me. 
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=418665&highlight=


----------



## wvdawg

Awesome shots - a regular reptile farm going on!


----------



## redbone_inthe_blood

thanks for the comments yall!!  and thanks cricket for ID'ing him for me.


----------



## rip18

Fantastic collection of lizards!  Looks like you've got lots of photo subjects outside your door!


----------



## GAranger1403

Good job, them fence lizards is hard to wrangle!


----------



## quinn

Sweeet!!Thanks for sharin!Keep mushin that button.


----------



## leo

nice ones


----------

